# Ubuntu Edge Phone



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone wanna buy one with me, $700 each but you have to get two for that price...


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If you download the ubuntu-sdk you can install run and develop the apps to be included in the firmware.

I've played with the apps and while they are improving quickly its definitely not close to being ready for production.

The ui is very intuitive I'll say that... Its a promising platform. Adaptation will be the key to its survival.


----------

